# Auto world nascar set



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

Has anyone herd of the Auto world NASCAR stock car shoot due out in April 
I wonder if auto world is getting into NASCAR wouldn't mind some NASCAR
Haulers.:wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the Petty vs Baker set from last year, I hadn't heard about a new set. any pictures anyone? 

Tom


----------



## Moreup (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Tom.
Are these what you mean? These are the new AW releases coming out later.
http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?cPath=58_59_265&products_id=4727


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Moreup said:


> Hi Tom.
> Are these what you mean? These are the new AW releases coming out later.


The T-Jet Stock Car Legends release is supposed to be out in December. What about April? Is this a set? Where did you find out about it?


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

Blue55conv I saw a listing on tower hobbies site about this


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

ho3taz said:


> Blue55conv I saw a listing on tower hobbies site about this


I checked out the Tower Hobbies site. There is not much info there yet. The info they do have is listed under complete sets, so this looks like a new race track. The question now is whether it will be T-Jet or Xtraction. AW has vintage stockers of both types. I assume that it will be vintage cars. I doubt if they will release new bodies of modern Nascar.


----------



## Moreup (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe it is just a 4 car set & not for individual sale. I don't remember where I heard about them, but it caught my eye.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Moreup said:


> I believe it is just a 4 car set & not for individual sale. I don't remember where I heard about them, but it caught my eye.


The AW Stock Car Legends you referenced from Bad L is a 4 car T-Jet release. This Nascar Shootout from Tower Hobbies is a race track.


----------



## Moreup (Dec 28, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Here is some news. The AW Nascar cars will be Super 3. 
There will be 2 race sets. The Nascar stock car shootout set will be in April, and the Team Hendrick Motorsports set (Jeff Gordon and Dale Earnhart Jr.) will be in May
There will be a release of 4 cars in June.


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

That sounds like a new body (the current Chevy one) coming then...


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

i heard it was on the super 3 chassis, just sayin lol


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

wheelz63 said:


> i heard it was on the super 3 chassis, just sayin lol


What else have you heard?

Will all of the cars be Nascar licensed? We know that the 2 in the Hendrick set will be. Or will there be some generic paint schemes? The Indy set cars were generic, but the release cars were licensed.

Will there be new tooling for modern Nascar bodies?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> i heard it was on the super 3 chassis, just sayin lol


has AW gotten the "Bugs" out of the chassis they are using for their new
Indy F-1's yet (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i just saw autoworld has the white lightnings for sale on their site for $39.99. The Richard Petty white is too die for, I ordered it. 
I am sure they won't be there long if you guys are after them.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, and dont listen to the "this item is not yet in stock", I ignored it placed the order and got delivery confirmation its on its way already.

There are 11 Petty white lightnings left yet


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

tycobel said:


> That sounds like a new body (the current Chevy one) coming then...


Check out the AW Facebook page. There are test shot photos of a new Chevy SS body. It says they have teamed up with Nascar, and there will be an assortment of top drivers. That tells me that the cars will be licensed with real sponsors. But unless everyone drives a Chevy, there will need to be some other new bodies.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

How about the cars from Talladega Nights...The Legend of Ricky Bobby. Including the #13 69 Chevelle, the Me car and Wonder Bread. That covers NASCAR and Silver Screen Cars.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

hefer said:


> How about the cars from Talladega Nights...The Legend of Ricky Bobby. Including the #13 69 Chevelle, the Me car and Wonder Bread. That covers NASCAR and Silver Screen Cars.


I imagine that the new Nascar cars will be those that are currently raced. However, AW has done Stock Car Legends and Silver Screen releases in both T-Jet and Xtraction. Maybe your suggestions will find a home there. Are the cars in those movies fictional or real? I didn't see either movie. I do recall when the Days of Thunder movie came out. Tyco released slot cars with a vengeance.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

blue55conv said:


> I imagine that the new Nascar cars will be those that are currently raced. However, AW has done Stock Car Legends and Silver Screen releases in both T-Jet and Xtraction. Maybe your suggestions will find a home there. Are the cars in those movies fictional or real? I didn't see either movie. I do recall when the Days of Thunder movie came out. Tyco released slot cars with a vengeance.


I believe all the cars from that movie that were driven by the actors were fictional. At least the numbers that were on the cars. There were also some real NASCAR folks in the movie.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

hefer said:


> I believe all the cars from that movie that were driven by the actors were fictional. At least the numbers that were on the cars. There were also some real NASCAR folks in the movie.


Oops. That was 1 movie, not 2. I should have Googled it.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

The latest issue #86 of Model Car Racing magazine has a full page ad that shows the Nascar Stock Car Shootout set and cars. The cars are generic.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

]The AW Facebook page shows photos of the booth at Autofest. I can't make out any of the slot cars. The new Nascar Team Hendrick Motorsports set is shown. I think I have identified the car paint schemes.


----------

